# Berserker MTL Rda



## Faheem777 (1/3/18)

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/atomizer/Berserker_MTL_RDA/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

18mm Diameter...
Airflow options galore...
Easy build deck...

What a win! Nice find @Faheem777 !!!


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Faheem777 (1/3/18)

Stosta said:


> 18mm Diameter...
> Airflow options galore...
> Easy build deck...
> 
> What a win! Nice find @Faheem777 !!!



Those airflow options are crazy hey! Quite excited for this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Those airflow options are crazy hey! Quite excited for this one


Looks like it's time to polish up the Reo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

I soooo need this...
Berserker rta is sooo good now i need the brother.
Does anyone know who is getting them in soon? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

See this is in stock internationally! Not long till it hits our shores!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> See this is in stock internationally! Not long till it hits our shores!



They have arrived locally! Seen Vapepulse stocking them

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (23/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Looks like it's time to polish up the Reo!


Who am I to argue:



Struggling to get flavor though. I find the accompanying coils way to drastic, 0.7 Ohms but lots of metal. Now have a 28AWG kanthal coil in there at 1.43 Ohms, and way too meek. Will see what half that coil does.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Who am I to argue:
> 
> View attachment 132799
> 
> ...


Keep us updated @Raindance , this will be what I'm looking for!

What about going completely old-school and doing a 1.5 ID, 7 wrap with your 28 Kanthal?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Keep us updated @Raindance , this will be what I'm looking for!
> 
> What about going completely old-school and doing a 1.5 ID, 7 wrap with your 28 Kanthal?


Thanks @Stosta. Will do. Had to leave it at home though, my employer has this unreasonable expectation that being at work is not enough, I have to do stuff as well.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

The coil I'm running is 26G Kanthal 6 wraps on a 2.5 coming in at around 0.75 if I remember correctly. I've raised the coil to be slightly higher than the neutral position. Still experimenting a bit for the optimum wicking method but so far thin and wispy tails are working best due to the length of wick needed. I use the air disk with the 3 small holes and the second smallest hole on the chamber. Running 25mg/ml SNLV18 Ice or 25mg/ml Havanna Nights and having the MTL time of my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> The coil I'm running is 26G Kanthal 6 wraps on a 2.5 coming in at around 0.75 if I remember correctly. I've raised the coil to be slightly higher than the neutral position. Still experimenting a bit for the optimum wicking method but so far thin and wispy tails are working best due to the length of wick needed. I use the air disk with the 3 small holes and the second smallest hole on the chamber. Running 25mg/ml SNLV18 Ice or 25mg/ml Havanna Nights and having the MTL time of my life.


Thanks @Amir, with so many different configurations available this information helps a lot. I have found that tuning a MTL setup requires much more precision and small changes make huge differences. Raising or lowering a coil a fraction can change bland to exeptional. Getting the wattage right is just as tricky and when running it on a mech this means experimenting with coils. 

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Amir, with so many different configurations available this information helps a lot. I have found that tuning a MTL setup requires much more precision and small changes make huge differences. Raising or lowering a coil a fraction can change bland to exeptional. Getting the wattage right is just as tricky and when running it on a mech this means experimenting with coils.
> 
> Thanks



I'd like to go to 0.4 or 0.5 on the resistance and maybe use ss instead but it's on a reo mini so I'm not really spoiled for choice... I'm actually planning on selling the Reo mini and getting a P67 or Grand instead. Really interested in the hammertone one on the classies but I need to sell the mini first.
Also, drip tip is key on any MTL device... I wasn't a huge fan of the stock drip tip so I'm using the one from the Little Bang RDA. That was my favorite MTL RDA before the berserker

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> I'd like to go to 0.4 or 0.5 on the resistance and maybe use ss instead but it's on a reo mini so I'm not really spoiled for choice... I'm actually planning on selling the Reo mini and getting a P67 or Grand instead. Really interested in the hammertone one on the classies but I need to sell the mini first.
> Also, drip tip is key on any MTL device... I wasn't a huge fan of the stock drip tip so I'm using the one from the Little Bang RDA. That was my favorite MTL RDA before the berserker



Oh I've also experimented with the vandy vape mtl fused clapton wire but I find the vape to be not crisp and sharp enough compared to simple wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Amir, with so many different configurations available this information helps a lot. I have found that tuning a MTL setup requires much more precision and small changes make huge differences. Raising or lowering a coil a fraction can change bland to exeptional. Getting the wattage right is just as tricky and when running it on a mech this means experimenting with coils.
> 
> Thanks



You are 100% right with that @Raindance
Small changes can make quite a big difference.

If Amirs simple 26g coil doesnt work for you - or you want it crisp with fast ramp up, try a 29g para coil (or 28g if you dont have 29). I do 5 double wraps around 1.6mm and it comes out at about 0.45 ohms, so in effect its two 0.9 ohmers in parallel. Nice surface area. Nice vigour. And very fast ramp. 28g shouldnt be too different. I have that on my Reo Black with RM2 for tobaccoes and its my best coil for that. Have tried so many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> You are 100% right with that @Raindance
> Small changes can make quite a big difference.
> 
> If Amirs simple 26g coil doesnt work for you - or you want it crisp with fast ramp up, try a 29g para coil (or 28g if you dont have 29). I do 5 double wraps around 1.6mm and it comes out at about 0.45 ohms, so in effect its two 0.9 ohmers in parallel. Nice surface area. Nice vigour. And very fast ramp. 28g shouldnt be too different. I have that on my Reo Black with RM2 for tobaccoes and its my best coil for that. Have tried so many.



I'll try 28g x 6 wraps because of the battery capacity on the reo mini and get back to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> I'll try 28g x 6 wraps because of the battery capacity on the reo mini and get back to you



Might be a bit too much metal for the Reo Mini battery @Amir 
I am using that on the Grand with 18650

Is there enough space in the berserker for a longer than normal coil?


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Might be a bit too much metal for the Reo Mini battery @Amir
> I am using that on the Grand with 18650
> 
> Is there enough space in the berserker for a longer than normal coil?



A 6 wrap slightly spaced coil just fits neatly and you know how I feel about neat coil and wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> I'll try 28g x 6 wraps because of the battery capacity on the reo mini and get back to you


Tried a 6 wrap NI80 28Awg 2.5 id 0.46 ohm last night as my last attempt for the day and had a bit of improvement but not awesome yet, did not play around with airflow on that build yet either.
Feel the same about the driptip and so far found using the OL16 dt making an improvement.

Regards

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Might be a bit too much metal for the Reo Mini battery @Amir
> I am using that on the Grand with 18650
> 
> Is there enough space in the berserker for a longer than normal coil?



Sorry @Amir - i made a mistake - i thought you were going to do 28g x 6 *double *wraps...
Now i see its just a plain coil, not a parallel


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry @Amir - i made a mistake - i thought you were going to do 28g x 6 *double *wraps...
> Now i see its just a plain coil, not a parallel



@Silver I never really do parallel coils ever because of the neatness issue as well as the length of the coil that throws me off... I prefer coils that are 6wrap at most. Gauge and wire type will determine resistance for me


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> @Silver I never really do parallel coils ever because of the neatness issue as well as the length of the coil that throws me off... I prefer coils that are 6wrap at most. Gauge and wire type will determine resistance for me



I hear you
But in the RM2 it really works nicely for me for MTL

If I take 28g and make a single - say 6 wraps, it comes out about 1 ohm but has limited surface area.
If I go 26g, to get a lower ohmage and a bit more power, then its not as crisp (for me at least)
So thats why I like a paracoil for the Reo. 29g - 5 double wraps - so effectively two 5 wrap coils in parallel. It is a bit long, but about the max without too much burning of the wick in the middle.
The 29g makes it ramp instantly and with effectively 10 wraps, there is enough surface area
It performs really well, but I agree, not the easiest to get very neat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> But in the RM2 it really works nicely for me for MTL
> 
> If I take 28g and make a single - say 6 wraps, it comes out about 1 ohm but has limited surface area.
> ...



I see the pattern of thought... It's as good as a dual coil with double the resistance I suppose but that would really be way too taking on the tiny battery in the reo mini... Also, the RM2 has a larger distance between the posts to facilitate that paracoil so the neatness wouldn't be too hard to perfect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (24/5/18)

Glad I saw this thread will give the above advice a bash when I recoil my beserker.

Have to say with the provided clapton I am already quite impressed by the flavour of this little atty. I still maintain its a waste of time to vape juices like xxx in a tank or dripper wanting more than 40 watts. So nice to vape it at 20 watts and get that intense flavour and throat hit.

@Stosta I will be very dissapointed if you havent tried it yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

Schnappie said:


> Glad I saw this thread will give the above advice a bash when I recoil my beserker.
> 
> Have to say with the provided clapton I am already quite impressed by the flavour of this little atty. I still maintain its a waste of time to vape juices like xxx in a tank or dripper wanting more than 40 watts. So nice to vape it at 20 watts and get that intense flavour and throat hit.
> 
> @Stosta I will be very dissapointed if you havent tried it yet?


Uh oh...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (24/5/18)

Spent the evening trying to get something resembling red pill out of the Berserker. Takes some time testing each tube with each air hole. Not making progress. Trying to replicate above builds but not having any luck. What wire sould i use? Kanthal or ni80?


Getting frustrated.

Regards


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Spent the evening trying to get something resembling red pill out of the Berserker. Takes some time testing each tube with each air hole. Not making progress. Trying to replicate above builds but not having any luck. What wire sould i use? Kanthal or ni80?
> View attachment 132923
> 
> Getting frustrated.
> ...



Simple ss 26G 5-6 wraps around a 2.5 with the small 3 hole airflow and the second airflow hole on the cap... Build on it from there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> Simple ss 26G 5-6 wraps around a 2.5 with the small 3 hole airflow and the second airflow hole on the cap... Build on it from there


Thanks @Amir. Would this be with Nichrome, Kanthal or SS?

Regards


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Amir. Would this be with Nichrome, Kanthal or SS?
> 
> Regards



SS Sir... I find the lifespan of SS to be a bit better than Kanthal and Ni

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (25/5/18)

If memory serves, you should really try a micro coil for mtl device, 1.5mm ID with 28g wire at 7wraps should be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> SS Sir... I find the lifespan of SS to be a bit better than Kanthal and Ni


The only wire I have not yet tried. Thanks @Amir.

Regards


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

Well done everybody. Now I am seriously considering both an RDA and mini, purely because of this thread. (the RDA can do BF, hey?) 

@Raindance I'm hoping that by Wednesday you have officially proclaimed that it sucks and because I trust your judgment and opinion so much (being serious, no shade throwing on this occasion) I will change my mind.

That is all


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> Well done everybody. Now I am seriously considering both an RDA and mini, purely because of this thread. (the RDA can do BF, hey?)
> 
> @Raindance I'm hoping that by Wednesday you have officially proclaimed that it sucks and because I trust your judgment and opinion so much (being serious, no shade throwing on this occasion) I will change my mind.
> 
> That is all



The RDA has a BF pin and I like it because of its versatility and ease of build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> Well done everybody. Now I am seriously considering both an RDA and mini, purely because of this thread. (the RDA can do BF, hey?)
> 
> @Raindance I'm hoping that by Wednesday you have officially proclaimed that it sucks and because I trust your judgment and opinion so much (being serious, no shade throwing on this occasion) I will change my mind.
> 
> That is all


Yip, comes with a bf pin spplied in the goodie bag.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

I've finally acknowledged to myself that I'm getting at least 1 berserker next week. Now I'm extremely impatient... 

How's the RDA doing in pure dipper mode? Juice well, etc? I'm not too sure if I want to put it on the pulse as a squonker or the drag as an RDA. 

Your honest opinion .. If you had to choose between the RDA and the Mini(22mm)

Could really do with some guidance and field experience here chaps.

For background, my previous preference was restricted lung draw, but I can feel myself being drawn to the more subtle world of MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (26/5/18)

I can’t comment on the berserker rta but I’m really enjoying the rda. I get more flavour off the rda than other mtl rta’s I have tried. I use it in dripper mode and the juice well is pretty deep. I vape either high free base nic or nic salts so you don’t need to drip too often. Plus there is so many airflow options you can tailor it to suit your taste. With the largest hole opened and the airflow insert with 3 holes you can also get a decent restricted dl hit if you not adjusting well to mtl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (27/5/18)

So... when my RDA arrives...

I'm trying to decide whether to run it as an RDA on the regulated drag or as a RDA/squonk on the pulse. 
This will probably eventually be at home on the pulse (single 18650 battery mech), probably with nic salts.

I have on hand *28* AWG, *26 *AWG, *24 *AWG *NI80 *and *24 *AWG *SS*.

I've got a 3mm to wrap around as well as various screwdrivers and tri-point driver thingies that came with various atomisers that are of unknown size.

I need a baseline to start at, from which I can determine my preferences. Right now, my basic coil knowledge is proving to be woefully incapable. Looking for a nice nic hit, not too throaty, loads of flavour and eventually revolving around menthol and ice additives.

Thanks folks, really looking forward to gaining membership of the MTL club

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (27/5/18)

craigb said:


> So... when my RDA arrives...
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to run it as an RDA on the regulated drag or as a RDA/squonk on the pulse.
> This will probably eventually be at home on the pulse (single 18650 battery mech), probably with nic salts.
> ...


I,ve been knocking on that door for soooo long... But it's me, not them...

Regards


----------



## craigb (27/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I,ve been knocking on that door for soooo long... But it's me, not them...
> 
> Regards


We'll figure something out @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (27/5/18)

Start off with the coils that come in the packaging. They are really good and give off great flavour. I prefer them with free base Nic as they require a little more wattage (range between 20-25W to get the best flavour) than what is acceptable for nic salts. 

For the building route and geared towards menthols, thinner gauge works well as you get a nice crisp Vape so I would look at the 28g with 2.5ID

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (27/5/18)

I’m inclined to agree with @Faheem777 but the included coil won’t do justice if you’re running on a mech and if remember correctly it’s some sort of fancy coil. I find more joy in my berserker rda with simple wire. Also the drip tip with heat sink etc is a bit of a vacuum which draws up the excess juice like a straw. Switch to a small bore 510 and it makes all the difference. I salvaged a bullet shaped drip tip from the little bang RDA and I’m much happier now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Wow. 

Running the Clapton that came with it and I'm well impressed. I'm getting pretty good flavor so far but definitely room to grow. I'll start experiments with simple and parallel wire builds once the "shiny" effect has worn off and I can assess the results objectively. 

@Raindance how's your progress?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (30/5/18)

craigb said:


> Wow.
> 
> Running the Clapton that came with it and I'm well impressed. I'm getting pretty good flavor so far but definitely room to grow. I'll start experiments with simple and parallel wire builds once the "shiny" effect has worn off and I can assess the results objectively.
> 
> @Raindance how's your progress?


Grrrrr! Ok, a bit of improvement. I get some flavor and it is no longer just VG but it is nowhere close to what I get from the McFly.
Hoping to look over your shoulder to catch some tips.

Regards


----------



## Daniel (30/5/18)

Coming from old school RM2 I would assume the smaller chamber lends itself better to micro coils 1.5mm to 2mm parralel might prove challenging given the restrictive build space. I think we need to go proper old school like the RM2 with fruity menthols micro coil with Rayon type wick for that crispness....never thought about nic salts as my baby lungs will keel over from the Nic hit or I'll pull a @Silver lol

My Reo is eagerly awaiting the Berseker...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (31/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Grrrrr! Ok, a bit of improvement. I get some flavor and it is no longer just VG but it is nowhere close to what I get from the McFly.
> Hoping to look over your shoulder to catch some tips.
> 
> Regards



Simple wire 28g NI80 2.5mm ID lost count of wraps (I'm too old to cound stuff that small) 1.26ohms. Sitting quite low with the correction tool. Tight pull, but no flavour. Bearing in mind this is a menthol juice, with extra menthol, and some ice for extra effect, I should have got something.

Next try, 28g NI80, 3mm ID. Before I could get an ohm reading I shorted it and coil broke.

Next try, 24g NI80, 3mm ID. Start pulsing. pushed the watts too high to soon. coil broke. I swear, i usually do better than this. I promise.

Final try, one of the single builds I won from in the last big comp. Alien, 3mm ID, I think NI80. Important part 0.3ohms. I use my normal mandrel to line the coil up with the top of the frame, basically letting the mandrel rest on the rim.

Short answer - pure bliss on the mech squonk. Good ramp up, doesn't get too hot, nice tight draw.
Cons : It is tight. When I first put the top cap on there was a short, trimmed the leg some more, but it's difficult to run the thick build into the 'run off' for the coil legs you can't cut off. The wraps themselves are ominously close to the posts. 

For me, personally, in my personal capacity, speaking for no one other than myself, your mileage may vary, terms and conditions apply : I'm done with simple wire builds. At some stage I'll probably try a parallel build, but I'm not going to hold out hope for that. Next time I build for the Berserker, I'm going to get a 2.5mm ID clapton or alien. The added surface area gives me the flavour I want. Because of the airflow, the vapour doesn't linger and I must say, this is the most I've enjoyed the pulse since I got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

craigb said:


> Simple wire 28g NI80 2.5mm ID lost count of wraps (I'm too old to cound stuff that small) 1.26ohms. Sitting quite low with the correction tool. Tight pull, but no flavour. Bearing in mind this is a menthol juice, with extra menthol, and some ice for extra effect, I should have got something.
> 
> Next try, 28g NI80, 3mm ID. Before I could get an ohm reading I shorted it and coil broke.
> 
> ...


I had just taken out the Berserker for another try when the above post showed up. So out with the simple one Ohm kanthal 28 build and replaced with a recovered (what i think is) 2*28+40 ss fused clapton. Four winds on 2.5 id clocking in at 0.5 Ohm. Placement coil up as in yours. Tripple hole airstick. A bit slow on ramp up. 

Now there is flavor and lots of it. On par, if not superior to the OL16 and McFly. Needs some more work to see if ramp-up can be improved but otherwise one massive improvement.

What has changed?
Fused clapton coil,
Coil not inserted upside-down and
Wicking material closes up more of the space between coil, posts and cap.
Ohms halved.

Thanks @craigb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I had just taken out the Berserker for another try when the above post showed up. So out with the simple one Ohm kanthal 28 build and replaced with a recovered (what i think is) 2*28+40 ss fused clapton. Four winds on 2.5 id clocking in at 0.5 Ohm. Placement coil up as in yours. Tripple hole airstick. A bit slow on ramp up.
> 
> Now there is flavor and lots of it. On par, if not superior to the OL16 and McFly. Needs some more work to see if ramp-up can be improved but otherwise one massive improvement.
> 
> ...


Did some work on the same coil, got it down to 0.4ohm and boy oh boy, ridiculous amounts of flavor. I know we often say that when giving feedback on a new atty but i have truly never experienced this level of intensity.





Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir (31/5/18)

craigb said:


> Simple wire 28g NI80 2.5mm ID lost count of wraps (I'm too old to cound stuff that small) 1.26ohms. Sitting quite low with the correction tool. Tight pull, but no flavour. Bearing in mind this is a menthol juice, with extra menthol, and some ice for extra effect, I should have got something.
> 
> Next try, 28g NI80, 3mm ID. Before I could get an ohm reading I shorted it and coil broke.
> 
> ...



I prefer simple wire in the Berserker, mostly stainless steel but Kanthal does the job as well. Currently using kanthal, 6 wraps spaced on a 2.5 coming in at about 0.6ohm... But the bottom of my coil is in line with the top of the post so basically my coils ride pretty high up. Then for airflow, I got the 3 dots bar and the second smallest hole on the cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

Please excuse the dirty coil, it has been recycled.


Regards


----------



## craigb (31/5/18)

Amir said:


> But the bottom of my coil is in line with the top of the post so basically my coils ride pretty high up



Will def give that a try. I was also rushing things a bit with the simple coils, hence the comedy of errors


----------



## Amir (31/5/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eager to copy that, just first want to enjoy the current build a bit. I am over the moon with knowing this atty is not just another dud. It actually had me at the point of giving up on it. Thanks gentlemen.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (31/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Eager to copy that, just first want to enjoy the current build a bit. I am over the moon with knowing this atty is not just another dud. It actually had me at the point of giving up on it. Thanks gentlemen.
> 
> Regards



I'm sure if you try that with fancy wire you'll get a whole lot more. My issue is that I'm running it on a Reo mini so I'm a bit limited with battery capacity. I have to stay north of 0.6 ohm and in doing so, I can't afford to have heavy wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (31/5/18)

Faheem777 said:


> I can’t comment on the berserker rta but I’m really enjoying the rda. I get more flavour off the rda than other mtl rta’s I have tried. I use it in dripper mode and the juice well is pretty deep. I vape either high free base nic or nic salts so you don’t need to drip too often. Plus there is so many airflow options you can tailor it to suit your taste. With the largest hole opened and the airflow insert with 3 holes you can also get a decent restricted dl hit if you not adjusting well to mtl



@Ugi why the disagree?


----------



## Ugi (31/5/18)

Snap I'm so sorry....I think my finger accidentally hit icon....apologies bru...sliding screen down and that damn thumbs down icon was in my way....I corrected it thow

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

Rebuilt with Nichrome 26AWG 2.5ID 6.5 Wraps totaling out at 0.62 Ohm. Vaping in the low twenties to the high teens.




Big REO is now properly commissioned and appropriately attired. 


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777 (31/5/18)

Ugi said:


> Snap I'm so sorry....I think my finger accidentally hit icon....apologies bru...sliding screen down and that damn thumbs down icon was in my way....I corrected it thow



Haha thought as much, np buddy


----------



## Amir (31/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Rebuilt with Nichrome 26AWG 2.5ID 6.5 Wraps totaling out at 0.62 Ohm. Vaping in the low twenties to the high teens.
> View attachment 133824
> 
> View attachment 133822
> ...



The coil position is the trick to the berserker. Common sense would have you place it down low close to the airflow bar but in attempt to increase the throat hit I tried lifting the coil to its highest possible point. Lo and behold the flavor just popped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (31/5/18)

Just switched batteries, so took the opportunity to raise the coil.

a) Damn, the flavour coming off of that thing when the battery was low, it's actually downright dangerous. The fresh battery is now running the coil too hot. Very short toots until the voltage drops a bit.

b) The raised coil definitely improved flavour... it's running too hot to enjoy at the moment, but once it's settled, I can just see it's going to be incredible.

c) Now I'm amped again to get a simple coil/para build in.

Thanks for the guidance @Amir & @Faheem777, legends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (31/5/18)

Only a pleasure @craigb! You’re gonna enjoy your mtl journey, you’ve got the right atty to start off with


----------



## Amir (1/6/18)

craigb said:


> Just switched batteries, so took the opportunity to raise the coil.
> 
> a) Damn, the flavour coming off of that thing when the battery was low, it's actually downright dangerous. The fresh battery is now running the coil too hot. Very short toots until the voltage drops a bit.
> 
> ...



Go for 0.6+ ohms on the simple wire, bottom of coil in line with top of posts, 2.5 ID 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (2/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Rebuilt with Nichrome 26AWG 2.5ID 6.5 Wraps totaling out at 0.62 Ohm. Vaping in the low twenties to the high teens.
> View attachment 133824
> 
> View attachment 133822
> ...


Rebuilt the Berserker with the same build as above but two extra winds. Placed as high as possible. 0.82 Ohm. 16 to 21 Watt range. Happy with this configuration but will play more next pit-stop.

Did a 5 winds 26+32 Kanthal Clapton as well. Good flavor but slow ramp speed. Hoping to make some 28+38 NI80 wire for testing in future. For now I am happy to know that ordinary round wire builds can be used and get a full flavor vape from this device. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (1/8/18)

Late to the party, but how is this RDA going for those that have it? @Raindance @craigb 

I just placed an order for one, plus the regulated Pulse to run it on. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## craigb (1/8/18)

Carnival said:


> Late to the party, but how is this RDA going for those that have it? @Raindance @craigb
> 
> I just placed an order for one, plus the regulated Pulse to run it on. Should arrive tomorrow.


You shouldn't be disappointed. Mine is shelved for the moment, becuase I'm currently chasing clouds 
But it will be back in rotation soon!

Word of advice - always remember to remove the airflow insert when dry burning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (1/8/18)

craigb said:


> You shouldn't be disappointed. Mine is shelved for the moment, becuase I'm currently chasing clouds
> But it will be back in rotation soon!
> 
> Word of advice - always remember to remove the airflow insert when dry burning



Thanks for the advice Craig! I'll be sure to remember that.


----------



## Raindance (1/8/18)

Carnival said:


> Late to the party, but how is this RDA going for those that have it? @Raindance @craigb
> 
> I just placed an order for one, plus the regulated Pulse to run it on. Should arrive tomorrow.


Sorry for taking so long to reply, busy day. I have not yet spent sufficient time with it to actually judge it properly, first impressions were rather neutral though. 

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (2/8/18)

Took a toot on this RDA for the first time a few minutes ago.. 

I removed the whole drip tip and replaced it with another 510 tip I had, because I didn't like the standard one. Much better. 

First impressions: Using Toffee D'luxe, Mint as my juice of choice and boy of boy, it is delicious! I put in one of the coils the Berserker came with, and I'm happy with the flavour I'm getting off it. 

Will need to spend a lot more time with this RDA, but so far so good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (3/8/18)

Forgot to mention that I turned the coil that came with it, into a spaced coil. My positioning is much lower down than the coils shown in this thread, but I'm eager to try higher placement just to see how it compares. Not yet though, as I'm enjoying the vape off it now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (3/8/18)

Carnival said:


> Forgot to mention that I turned the coil that came with it, into a spaced coil. My positioning is much lower down than the coils shown in this thread, but I'm eager to try higher placement just to see how it compares. Not yet though, as I'm enjoying the vape off it now.


From my experimenting, lifting the coil does have some positive effect on the flavour, but does also make it a hotter vape. YMMV, and even low down with the coil that comes with there is flavour for weeeeeeeeeeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

